# Just bought a PM835S!



## Pcmaker (Nov 29, 2020)

Bought a PM835S knee mill today. Paid for the DRO version with X and Z axis power feed, power draw bar, collet set and clamping kit

Came up to about $7,150 total



			https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-835smill/


----------



## ddillman (Nov 29, 2020)

nice. have fun with it


----------



## 1silica (Nov 29, 2020)

Sounds just about perfect. I would love to hear your story of unpacking, setup, and first chips.


----------



## Skowinski (Nov 29, 2020)

Wow, that sounds like a deluxe setup, congrats, post pics!


----------



## Pcmaker (Nov 29, 2020)

Hopefully, I get it soon. Everthing I ordered showed "In Stock."

Now I need to figure out which VFD and tachometer to get


----------



## Batmanacw (Nov 29, 2020)

Pcmaker said:


> Hopefully, I get it soon. Everthing I ordered showed "In Stock."
> 
> Now I need to figure out which VFD and tachometer to get



The 835 comes single phase so I'm not sure a vfd will help. I hope to be corrected because I'd love to have a vfd for mine.


----------



## Pcmaker (Nov 29, 2020)

Maybe I should talk to PM and have them swap out the motor with a 3phase one?


----------



## mksj (Nov 29, 2020)

The 835 is only available in a stock single phase model, the PM-935 and 949 do come in single and 3 phase motors. I do recall a thread where an 835 owner switched out  the motor to 3 phase with a VFD, but it was not a direct swap (needed an adapter plate). Probably not worthwhile vs. getting it with a  935TS, which are on back order. I am finding that many machine vendors and electronic distributors are out of stock on many items, looks like it will be for awhile. I prefer 3 phase motors, they last much longer and you can do frequent start/stops w/o burning up the start capacitor.


----------



## Batmanacw (Nov 29, 2020)

Pcmaker said:


> Maybe I should talk to PM and have them swap out the motor with a 3phase one?



They want $600 for the motor if I remember correctly.  I'm getting along changing belts just fine. Eventually I'll spend the bucks to switch the motor to 3 phase.


----------



## Pcmaker (Nov 29, 2020)

I hope it's not that expensive

Also, I wonder if the brake handle will stop the motor if it has a VFD


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 29, 2020)

Pcmaker said:


> I hope it's not that expensive
> 
> Also, I wonder if the brake handle will stop the motor if it has a VFD



It will, if you disable the auto braking in the VFD. This is what I did on my 935.


----------



## Pcmaker (Nov 29, 2020)

I forgot to ask. Is this thing gonna be hardwired to a disconnect or do I need to put in 220v outlet?

Also, I have plenty of 12-2 romex, but no 10-2. Is 12-2 going to be good enough? What amp breaker should I use?


----------



## MtnBiker (Nov 29, 2020)

I'd assume you'd be setting this up on a 20 amp circuit. I'd run some sort of conduit and either direct wire it or install a 6-20, 20 amp/230 receptacle. Confirm the amperage but this would be normal for single phase this size. I'm running a PM-1054 on a 20 amp circuit direct wired with that flexy metal conduit straight in from my garage sub-panel. Regular 12 gauge wire is better than romex through conduit if you go that route.


----------



## Pcmaker (Nov 30, 2020)

I'm planning on running romex over the ceiling in the garage and 3/4" rigid conduit coming down from the ceiling onto either a single gang box or a disconnect with a flex conduit going to the mill.


----------



## Pcmaker (Nov 30, 2020)

Just received a reply from PM. They do not have 3 phase motors for the PM835S. Only for the 935, and they're $500

Amazon seems to have some 200v 3 phase motors. Is anyone familiar with how to choose a motor so it'll fit?


----------



## Pcmaker (Nov 30, 2020)

Batmanacw said:


> They want $600 for the motor if I remember correctly.  I'm getting along changing belts just fine. Eventually I'll spend the bucks to switch the motor to 3 phase.



PM says they'll have a 3 phase option for the PM835 sometime March of next year. They'll also sell the motor then, I'll be buying one when they do.


----------



## davidcarmichael (Nov 30, 2020)

mksj said:


> The 835 is only available in a stock single phase model, the PM-935 and 949 do come in single and 3 phase motors. I do recall a thread where an 835 owner switched out  the motor to 3 phase with a VFD, but it was not a direct swap (needed an adapter plate). Probably not worthwhile vs. getting it with a  935TS, which are on back order. I am finding that many machine vendors and electronic distributors are out of stock on many items, looks like it will be for awhile. I prefer 3 phase motors, they last much longer and you can do frequent start/stops w/o burning up the start capacitor.


I bought a 3-phase motor for my 835 for PM. It swapped in directly, no adapter plates needed.


----------



## Batmanacw (Nov 30, 2020)

davidcarmichael said:


> I bought a 3-phase motor for my 835 for PM. It swapped in directly, no adapter plates needed.



Do you have a link to the motor?


----------



## davidcarmichael (Nov 30, 2020)

Batmanacw said:


> Do you have a link to the motor?


No. I just contacted PM directly by email and gave them my order.
The motor is identical to that on their higher-end mill (the PM-935TS). Here is the invoice:







Quality Machine Tools

701 Parkway View Dr. Pittsburgh, PA 15205 United States
Phone: 412-787-2876
sales@machinetoolonline.com

INVOICE

Paid
Invoice #:
Invoice date:
Aug 16, 2018


Due date:
Aug 16, 2018

Amount due:
*$0.00*

*Bill To:*


DescriptionQuantityPriceAmount3 Phase Motor for PM-935TS Milling Machine1$399.00$399.00

 Subtotal$399.00Shipping$48.55Total$447.55Amount paid-$447.55Amount due$0.00 USD


----------



## Pcmaker (Nov 30, 2020)

They don't have the motor in stock anyway, until March of next year.

Are there markings on that 3phase motor you got from PM?


----------



## davidcarmichael (Nov 30, 2020)

Pcmaker said:


> They don't have the motor in stock anyway, until March of next year.
> 
> Are there markings on that 3phase motor you got from PM?


Just what you would expect. 3HP and 3 Phase, etc.
You could use any 3HP motor but you would have to transfer the pulley and adapt it and the motor. Shouldn't be too hard as it has a flat face and only two mounting holes.
Well worth the move to 3 phase and a VFD. So flexible, especially with back gear.


----------



## Pcmaker (Dec 1, 2020)

I just got done adding a dedicated circuit for the 835S in my garage. Used 10/2 romex on a 30-amp breaker.

I opted to using a heavy duty 2-pole 30 amp switch on a 1 gang from an EMT dropping down from the garage ceiling.


----------



## Batmanacw (Dec 1, 2020)

Pcmaker said:


> I just got done adding a dedicated circuit for the 835S in my garage. Used 10/2 romex on a 30-amp breaker.
> 
> I opted to using a heavy duty 2-pole 30 amp switch on a 1 gang from an EMT dropping down from the garage ceiling.



I used 12-2 romex and a 20 amp breaker. Nothing wrong with overkill.


----------



## Pcmaker (Dec 2, 2020)

Batmanacw said:


> I used 12-2 romex and a 20 amp breaker. Nothing wrong with overkill.



Do you have a DRO on your quill? I've always wondered how knee mills measure the quill feed accurately to within .001 without one. Most I've seen don't have it.


----------



## Batmanacw (Dec 2, 2020)

Pcmaker said:


> Do you have a DRO on your quill? I've always wondered how knee mills measure the quill feed accurately to within .001 without one. Most I've seen don't have it.



I set my quill depth stop with enough travel to clear my part in the up position, and the drill touched off on the part, back off the quill, and then bring my knee up to set the depth.


----------



## Pcmaker (Dec 2, 2020)

I guess I gotta figure out what DRO to buy for my quill then. I loved having it on my PM25MV.


----------



## Batmanacw (Dec 2, 2020)

Pcmaker said:


> I guess I gotta figure out what DRO to buy for my quill then. I loved having it on my PM25MV.



I was going to buy one but I'd rather have easy use of my depth stop. To easy without the quill dro to bother.


----------



## Pcmaker (Dec 4, 2020)

I paid for the liftgate service, but I'm worried the crate will be too tall to be taken into my garage. I have a regular 2 car garage in vegas.

Shipping Dimensions: LxWxH 48”Wx48”Lx80” H 

Just measured from the floor to the top of the opening of my garage and it's 81.5"

If the guy can't get the crate into my garage, I have no way to getting it in if he has to drop it off at the driveway.


----------



## jcmullis2 (Dec 5, 2020)

mksj said:


> The 835 is only available in a stock single phase model, the PM-935 and 949 do come in single and 3 phase motors. I do recall a thread where an 835 owner switched out  the motor to 3 phase with a VFD, but it was not a direct swap (needed an adapter plate). Probably not worthwhile vs. getting it with a  935TS, which are on back order. I am finding that many machine vendors and electronic distributors are out of stock on many items, looks like it will be for awhile. I prefer 3 phase motors, they last much longer and you can do frequent start/stops w/o burning up the start capacitor.


I ordered a pm-25mv a few weeks back and those are expected in the next couple of weeks. The guy told me that 40 unit shipment would likely be sold before it even arrived. 
I know the OP is excited about his new addition. Hopefully everything fits when it arrives at his home.


----------



## davidcarmichael (Dec 5, 2020)

Pcmaker said:


> I paid for the liftgate service, but I'm worried the crate will be too tall to be taken into my garage. I have a regular 2 car garage in vegas.
> 
> Shipping Dimensions: LxWxH 48”Wx48”Lx80” H
> 
> ...


I had to uncrate mine in the driveway and then lift it off the pallet it was on.
The crane I used could then pick it up (not using the eye hook on top) and move it into the garage (very low door).
If you don't have a crane and some slings (I used a 2-Ton and slings from HF) then you either need to get one, or a whole lot of people wearing masks and carrying big levers and lots of 2X4 blocks, plus steel rollers.


----------



## Pcmaker (Dec 10, 2020)

They shipped it today!


----------



## jcmullis2 (Dec 10, 2020)

I called yesterday on mine and John said next week. I can hardly wait.


----------



## Pcmaker (Dec 10, 2020)

jcmullis2 said:


> I called yesterday on mine and John said next week. I can hardly wait.



What'd you order?


----------



## jcmullis2 (Dec 12, 2020)

Pcmaker said:


> What'd you order?


Sorry about that, nothing in you guys class, I ordered a pm-25mv. Im converting it to cnc as soon as it gets here. Most of the conversion stuff has already arrived and the rest will be here in a couple of days. I’m like a kid waiting for Christmas morning.
I decided to convert the home office into my gun room/shop. I picked up a 8x31 Chinese bench top lathe and the pm-25mv so I can work on my guns. Im new to all of this but I’ve always been drawn to it and it’s the only way I can afford to keep shooting.
I don’t have enough space or money for the sorta  mills you guys have .


----------



## Pcmaker (Dec 12, 2020)

I had a pm-25mv and I regret selling it because I know one day, I'll be trying out CNC


----------



## jcmullis2 (Dec 12, 2020)

Pcmaker said:


> I had a pm-25mv and I regret selling it because I know one day, I'll be trying out CNC


I looked at grizzly and a couple of others but when I looked closer it was obvious the pm is a better built machine.


----------



## Pcmaker (Dec 12, 2020)

jcmullis2 said:


> I looked at grizzly and a couple of others but when I looked closer it was obvious the pm is a better built machine.



Yeah I did the research before purchasing and I'll go with PM before I would Grizzly


----------



## jcmullis2 (Dec 13, 2020)

I know you’re anxious for yours to arrive. I hope the unloading and setup are a breeze for you. I always stress over that stuff until it’s done. Keep us posted on everything and if you can get some pics. Happy holidays to you and yours


----------

